# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Langsam wirds mal wieder Zeit für ein Gedicht. 4 Zeilen zum Thema "Angeln im Herbst" hätten wir schon gerne von den "Altmembern", wenn sie die Rolle gewinnen wollen. *


*Der Gewinn Oktober​*
*SHAKSPEARE – Smoker - Cooker Räucherofen​*



Hochwertig verarbeiteter Räucherofen aus Edelstahl. Der Räucherofen eignet sich ideal zum räuchern von Fischen, Fleisch und anderen Lebensmitteln. Das Gargut wird auf einem Gitterrost aus Edelstahl über dem Räuchermehl abgelegt und mit dem Deckel verschlossen. Die beiden Brenner haben eine Brenndauer von ca.10 Minuten bei voll befüllter Brennkammer und sorgen für ausreichende Hitze zum räuchern und garen. Die Flammenstärke kann mittels eines Drehrings verstellt werden. Alle Teile sind sehr einfach zu reinigen!

Lieferumfang: Unterbaugestell, 2 Brenner, Haupt-Garpfanne, Räuchermehlpfanne, Pfannendeckel, Gitterrost mit Untergestell, Gitterrost, Gewicht: ca. 3,5 Kg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang::q


*Angeln im Herbst*

"Angeln im Herbst ist nicht jedermanns Ding,
denn es ist kalt und die Schonzeit zu beklagen.
Wenn man dann loszieht und den ganzen Tag nichts fing,
dann geht eim das ganz schön auf den Magen."
_
von Adl3r4ug3, bekannter Dichter und Philosoph (2009)_


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Thread ist ja wie gemalt für mich:

Herbstzeit

Wenn im Oktober der aufsteigende Sonnenstern

das ferne Ufer in leuchtenden Farben malt,

die Raubfischanglerherzen glühend lodern, 

indes die Rutenhand bleibt eisekalt.

Ullov Löns


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Na denn versuch ich mich doch auch mal im Dichten. 


*Esox, du blöder Hund
*
Die Blätter sind bunt,
der Köder am Haken,
der Hecht, er ist hungrig,
gleich endet das Warten.

Der Drill, er ist heftig,
jetzt geht's ganz schön rund,
noch einmal kurz zappeln,
weg ist er, der Hund.


Petri Heil und Grüße aus dem schönen Schwarzwald
euer Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Am Ufer geh ich entlang- mit meiner Spinnrute in der Hand-
Das Wasser ist trüb-das Wetter rau,viele bleiben lieber zu Haus....
Doch ich will fangen groß und dick den Esox |bigeyesmeine ich....
Und wenn es wirklich klappt dann geb ich ruh,und lasse andere Fische in ruh.....:vik:



Stefan#h


----------



## offense80 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Im Herbst an der Elbe geraten viele Angler aneinander,
da angeln sie dicht an dicht, natürlich auf Zander.
Die anderen gehen an die Alster,da ist es auch nicht schlecht,
und angeln alleine-natürlich auf Hecht!


----------



## Hornet21 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wenn Du erwachst, 
es ist kalt und der Morgen ist trüb, 
weißt Du gewisst heute gibt Fisch!


----------



## wafer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich sitz auf den Kahn mit der Angel in der Hand,
  neben mir mein Hund der wartet gespannt. 
  Plötzlich ein Rucken, die Rute die biegt sich,
  ich kann sie kaum Halten der Drill interessant.

  Der Fang war ein Ast, mein Hund der freut sich, 
  denn er hat ein Stöckchen,
  ich bin enttäuscht und habe ein Böckchen.


mfg Wafer


----------



## Byteraider (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Angeln im Herbst*

Herbst,die Blätter werden Bunt
am Wasser geht es rund, 
Ein Fisch wird kommen,
und er bringt dir einen Drill wie keinen,
alle anderen Angler werden Weinen
denn es is ein Riesen Fisch
der Passt nicht auf den größten Tisch


----------



## rafnick (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Mein Mann und Sohn die Wissen es schon, der Tag beginnt mit der Angel im Wind.
Kalt, Trüb und Regen es muss sich doch mal was bewegen. Am Abend kammen sie dann Heim, sagen zu mir mit dem Angeln lassen sie es sein.|gr:
Doch nächsten Tag das selbe gingen sie wieder an die Elbe.
Glücklich kamen sie dann Heim, sagten zu mir so schön kann Angeln sein.:vik:


----------



## Schnuffel (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Zieht der Nebel übers Gewässer
wirds mit dem Angeln immer besser.
Es geht auf Zander oder Hecht
doch auch ein Barsch ist nicht so schlecht.

Die Hände klamm, die Füsse kalt
der nächste Biss, er kommt schon bald.
Adrenalin schiesst dir ins Blut
dir wird ganz warm der Drill war gut.

Der Fisch riecht lecker auf dem Tisch
gebraten ist er und ganz frisch.
Da lächelt auch dein holdes Weib
jetzt liebt sie deinen zeitvertreib


----------



## diddi3007 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Angekn im Herbst*

im Herbst,da beißt der Zander gut und das stimmt mich mit Übermut.
So stelle ich im nach,und das oft mit glück so wird er dann mein bestes stück.
Dann gehe ich zufrieden Heim,und denke mir was für ein Tag mit riesem Schwein.


Petri Heil diddi


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*



diddi3007 schrieb:


> *Angekn im Herbst*
> 
> Der eine stippt gern kleine Fische,
> der andre jagt die großen nur.
> ...




#dhttp://s210172764.e-shop.info/page/5


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

@diddi3007

Glatte 6 setzen.... |krach:


----------



## diddi3007 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

...du mich auch.

Gruß aus NRW


----------



## offense80 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hmmmm vielleicht sollte oben auch nochmal hervorgehoben werden das hier nur VIERZEILER geschrieben werden sollen, keine 3, 8, oder 40 zeiler, denn dann würde MEHRZEILER da stehen ;-)


----------



## offense80 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*



diddi3007 schrieb:


> wieso  kopierst du mich u nd dann auch noch mit Gruß diddi??????#q



Hmmm vielleicht weil DU das Gedicht auch irgendwo abkopiert hast???#q#q#q


----------



## Case (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Im Oktober wars, dem Grimmen,
und der Kohlen mattes glimmen,
lockte Fisch zum Grillen her.

Brünstig wünscht ich mir den Zander,
oder wenigstens ein Ander,
Der dem Grille nicht zu schwer.

Case

Geklaut von Edgar Allen Poe.:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich montier' den Bulldawg,
Ich werf' ihn ganz weit raus.
Weil der Hecht ihn so mog,
beißt er sich die Zähn' aus.

Grüße aus dem kalten Taunus.


----------



## xBerndx (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Werden draußen im Wald bunt die Blätter,
regnet es und stürmisch ist das Wetter,
ist es Zeit, da gibt es keine Fragen,
um den großen Räubern nachzujagen!


----------



## andreas19650 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Wen Rosen, und der gleichen welken.* 
*schwächer trifft der Sonnenstrahl.* 
*Hechte, die den Topf erwarten* 
*durch des Anglers Köderfisch.* 
*Herbstes Freuden, Herbstes Trauer,* 
*welke Rosen, Großer Fisch..*


----------



## andreas19650 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich tat es im Früjahr, ich tats im Sommer,
drum werde auch im Herbst ich s tun" 
meine Berufsgestresste Seele,
am Fischwasser auszuruhn


----------



## Willi90 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

**** Der Herbst, der Herbst, der Herbst ist da, **** 

 **** Zu den Flüssen steige auf, oh Salmo Salar! **** 

 **** Damit auch die Füße beim Anglen frohlocke, **** 

 **** Fisch ich ab jetzt nur noch mit dicken Socken! **** 




Viel erfolg Euch!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Die Barsche, die wilde Meute
Im Kalten, klaren Teich
Den nennen sie ihr Reich
Und fangen sich ihre Beute...


----------



## maxe-hh (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

der herbst ist da, das wetter nass
der winter ist im komm
der hecht, der zander und der barsch
fresst euch die bäuche fett ganz rasch


----------



## Mario Harken (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ein Angler, der am Weserstrand
Einst fischte, zog in seinem Netze
Den schönsten Hecht erfreut ans Land.
Er Wendete und drehte sich der Angler setzt beherzt den Stich.


----------



## Fabi_ (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

im herbst geths ganz schön rund
alle fische sind am grund
sie fressen un feiern schön
da hört einer komische tön´
ein angler ganz still un leis
schleicht sich an, mit fleis
un als er seine rute werfen will
wirds am grund ganz still
alle fische beisen nicht
der angler geth, dieser wicht

powered by fabi_


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*



HechtBert schrieb:


> Ein Angler, der am Weserstrand
> Einst fischte, zog in seinem Netze
> Den schönsten Hecht erfreut ans Land.
> Er Wendete und drehte sich der Angler setzt beherzt den Stich.



Könnt ihr echt alle nur noch aus dem Netz kopieren?

Und dann auch noch plump den Link mit drinlassen? #d

http://gedichte.xbib.de/Pfeffel_gedicht_Poetische+Versuche+II+Der+Hecht.htm


----------



## macmarco (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Trutten anner Küste*

Im Herbst da hat man freie Tage,
zum Trutten fangen, keine Frage.
Bei Wind und Wetter an der Küste stehen,
auf dem Strand rauf und runter gehen.
Hatte man mal das Glück eine zu fangen,
ist es unendlich groß das Verlangen.


----------



## Kampflaus (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Herbst kommt mit großen Schritten,

und meine Forelle esse ich gern mit Fritten,

die bunten Blätter tanzen im Wind,

in der Ferne heult ein kleines Kind.


----------



## Boendall (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Egal ob die die Sonne scheint oder es regnet,
der Köder muss ins Wasser rein.
Ist mir im Herbst schon manch schöner Hecht begegnet,
Denk ich mir immer wieder: Das ist fein so soll es sein.

*Offtopican*
Kurzfassung von Friedrich Schillers Glocke *räusper*

Loch in Boden, Bronze rinn, Glocke fertig, BIMBIMBIM

*Offtopicaus*


----------



## Mario Harken (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Könnt ihr echt alle nur noch aus dem Netz kopieren?
> 
> Und dann auch noch plump den Link mit drinlassen? #d
> 
> http://gedichte.xbib.de/Pfeffel_gedicht_Poetische+Versuche+II+Der+Hecht.htm



Gas Gedicht habe ich aber verendert und das untere selbstgeschrieben.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Einst trafen sich Angler im Boarde
und reimten für's Herbstgedicht Worte
teils ganz ohne Sinn
nur für den Gewinn.
Wir sind schon 'ne lustige Horde


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Einst trafen sich Angler im Boarde
> und reimten für's Herbstgedicht Worte
> teils ganz ohne Sinn
> nur für den Gewinn.
> Wir sind schon 'ne lustige Horde



#6

Lauter verkappte Dichter hier!


----------



## Honeyball (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Zum Angler morgens spricht die Frau,
diese dralle runde Schönheit

"Nimm's Geld jetzt in die Finger, Bub,
und fahr mit mir zum Shoppingcenter

Der Angler schaut mit traurig Blicken
er will heut nicht sein Frauchen fahren

sondern sich zum Fluss verdrücken,
anstatt sein Weibe zu begleiten.

Dann lieber einen Tag vergammeln,
als wieder mit der Frau rumrennen

Schleicht aus dem Haus auf leisen Hacken,
denn seine Frau ist kaffeekochen

Der Regen plätschert gar nicht leise,
der Angler denk sich: Wat 'ne Suppe!

Das ist doch wirklich nicht von Nöten.
Jetzt hol ich mir noch nasse Kleider.

Den Mantel an aus dickem Loden,
dann friert es nicht so sehr am Hals

Für einen schönen fetten Barsch,
riskiert er auch 'nen nassen Angeltag

Er kommt zum Fluss und ruft "Juchhe!"
da dreht das Wetter sich auf Schön

Da denkt er bei sich ganz verträumt:
"Wie gut, dass nur der Schluss sich reimt!"


----------



## Peter5Pan (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Mit der Rute in der Hand,
auf der Decke hier am Strand. 
Sitz' ich angelnd in der Kälte,
komm' ich ohne Fisch, gibt's Schelte.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Langsam wirds mal wieder Zeit für ein Gedicht. 4 Zeilen zum Thema "Angeln im Herbst" hätten wir schon gerne von den "Altmembern", wenn sie die Rolle gewinnen wollen. *


 
Ich glaub da muss Ofen hin. Sorry für Klug*******rei^^


----------



## vanillje (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich bin zwar noch kein Altmember und müsste gar nicht dichten, aber ich kann nicht anders!

Spontan fällt mir dieses poetische Gedicht mit kreativem Kreuzreim eingefallen *g*
(Man beachte bitte weniger den Reim als die Aussage...)
*
Im Herbst ists kalt, 
der Regen fällt, 
doch ist die Landschaft wie gemalt -
so dass es auch der Frau gefällt!*


----------



## maxe-hh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

die blätter gefärbt, das wetter schlecht
doch in dieser jahreszeit stell ich nach dem hecht
die luft ist kühl, der wind am wandern
doch grade jetzt fang ich die zander

weiss ja nich ob zwei gedichte erlaubt sind. aber hab grad lust drauf. wenn dann einfach das erste beachten.

und noch eins :b

der wind, er heuelt
die sonne, sie fehlt
das angeln, erschwert
doch der herbst, bringt mir den fisch auf den herd.

........

die blätter sind bunt am wasserrand,
die umgebung gestaltet sich markant,
mit meiner rute in der hand,
zieh ich den fisch an land   

.........

die schonzeit rückt näher,
doch ich bin ein jäger,
grad in dieser jahreszeit,
steh ich am wasser bereit.

...........

das jahr geht zu ende,
doch ich fang grad an,
im herbst das angeln,
denn es wartet der grosse fang.


----------



## maxe-hh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

am wasser zwar nasser
doch der fisch beisst krasser
wenn er schwimmt im wasser
liegt er tot auf dem tisch dann beisst er nich

............

die nächte schon so klapper kalt
wander ich durch den bunten wald
die rute auf dem rücken geschnallt
hoff ich auf den grossen fisch schon bald

............

der herbst ist nicht die meine zeit
doch zum fisch ist es jetzt nicht mehr weit
doch siehe da was ist denn das
der da drüben fängt und ich werd nass

............

der fisch jetzt hungrig zu dieser zeit
steh ich am wasser schon bereit
an der rute den wobbler dran
mach ich jetzt einen riesen fang

.............

die schwieger mutter wills vermiesen
deine fische sind ja keine riesen
bereitet sie sie ihn dennoch zu
sie isst sie auf und gibt jetzt ruh

.............

du machst ja mega viel tara
des wetters wegen bleibst du da
bin ich am abend denn zurück
bist du vom fang total entzückt


----------



## Banglerdesch (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Sehr schöner Preis!*
--------------------

Der Herbst vergrault viele Sportler
das Wetter ist kühl und feucht
perfektes Klima für echte Angler
denn sie werden nicht enttäuscht


----------



## maxe-hh (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

die frau sie mekert auch schon wieder
selbst im herbst seh ich dich niemals
immer stehst du am wasser dran
wo bleibt denn nun dein toller fang


----------



## Fabi_ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

wann verlost ihr diesen grill
denn ich ihn haben will
ich kämpfe um ihn mit fleis
und natürlich auch mit schweis


----------



## Willi90 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*



Boendall schrieb:


> *Offtopican*
> Kurzfassung von Friedrich Schillers Glocke *räusper*
> 
> Loch in Boden, Bronze rinn, Glocke fertig, BIMBIMBIM
> ...



Naja ist ja nicht gaaanz so off Topic... mann muss nur noch ein bischen am Gedich pfeilen ^^

"Loch in Eis, pilker rinn, Glöckchen dran, BIMBIMBIM" ^^


----------



## vanillje (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Überarbeitung! |wavey:

Soooo gehts ja nicht, das wirkt ja fast so als hätte ich im Deutsch-LK geschlafen... Das bekomm ich doch glatt noch besser hin ;-)

*
Im Herbst ists kalt, ein jeder friert,
das findet Frau ganz schön beschmiert.
Da tun eim doch die Hände weh!
Und die Nas wird rot, ach jeee!
Die Füße kalt, die Finger blau
und die Haut - die wird ganz rau!
Kein Thermoschutz, noch drei Paar Socken,
können FRAU hinaus da locken!!!

Doch Moment, was ist denn da?
Fata Morgana oder ist es wahr?
Da sitzt doch eine, dort am See!
Und das bei Wetter fast mit Schnee???
Ganz glücklich wirkt sie, richtig froh 
trotz des eingefrornen Po!
Die Angel schwingt sie, hin und her
genießt die Stimmung anscheind sehr!

Na ist doch klar, wer würd da staunen??
Schaut her und seht des Herbstes Launen:
Das Laub wird braun, das Wetter golden,
da wird das Herz warm, unserer Holden!
Wen stören da denn kalte Zehen,
wenns so viel schönes gibt zu sehen!!
Und außerdem man sollt beachten
gibts auch noch andere Sachen zu betrachten:
denn Fische, grad bei so nem Wetter - 
fressen viel    und werden FETTER

|supergri

*


----------



## Kuno0815 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Der Wind er pfeift, die Kälte kneift,

Das Laubwerk fällt, die Rolle schnellt,

auch wird es Nasser, schnell ans Wasser,

Denn es ist Herbst , wo du auch zum Angeln fährst, 

denn die Fische warten, und wollen an den Haken.

--------------------------------------------------------------







*


----------



## Fabi_ (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

im seichten wasser steht ein fisch
der soll natürlich auf den tisch
da werf ich meinen schönsten köder rein
der fisch akzepteirt ihn nich, dieses sch...n


----------



## plötze (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

voller enthusiasmus steh´ ich am wasser,
leider wird’s dank petrus immer nasser.
wenns auch noch so regnet, so solls halt sein,
wenigstens ein dickes herbsthechtlein muss es heut sein!


----------



## Algon (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Manch ein Angler hier, 
zählt wohl selten bis zur Vier.
Ganz egal was Thomas hier gewollt,
man schreibt mal was vielleicht gibt´s Gold.

in diesem Sinne
MfG Algon

PS: sind schöne Sachen mit bei

EDIT:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *.... hätten wir schon gerne von den "Altmembern", wenn sie die Rolle gewinnen wollen. *


|kopfkrat wat´n für ne Rolle?


----------



## taupo_tiger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wer im Herbst at work ans Fischen denkt
und das Net zu Abu Deutschland  lenkt,
der landet wie von Geisterhand
ganz ganz flugs im Franzenland.

Was will uns ABU damit sagen -
wird sich wohl ein jeder fragen.
Ich wähne es zu wissen:
Worker, laß das Fischen sein -
und trichter dir Französisch ein.
Doch ich finds beschEIDEN (konnte kein Wort finden, das sich auf WISSEN reimt....)

Und die Moral von der Geschicht:
Ich gewinne wieder nicht.

schöne Grüße

Martin

:vik:


----------



## Freddy (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Angeln im Herbst*

Am See find ich Has´, Reh und andere Gesellen,
Doch meine Gedanken führen mich in die Welt unter den Wellen.
Wo sind Barsch, Hecht und Zander, dies will ich wohl wissen!
Zu meinem Pech fängts an zu ... regnen.


----------



## Allroundfischer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Mit der Rute in der Hand,
steh ich am Gewässerrand.
Das  Laub ist bunt, die Fische faul,
Ach nehmt den köder doch ins Maul


----------



## Fabi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

ein angler sitzt aufm klo
und denkt dabei an den po(fluss in italien^^)
da kann man gute welse fangen
da muss man manchmal um seine rute bangen


----------



## Aalb@sher (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Von Dunkelheit und Sternen umgeben beginnt die Rute stark zu beben, Drill und Ruhe wechseln sich schnell ab bis ich meinen Meter in den armen hab`! Voller Freude sag ich war das schön und geil, Petri Heil!


----------

